# Custom painted Kindle anyone?



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hold on to your pocketbooks!!! 

http://www.colorwarepc.com/p-178-kindle-2.aspx

 
(Click images for full size)


----------



## momof2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow!  Beautiful stuff.  Too bad it costs as much as the Kindle itself.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I know, right? I would love to paint mine black... but I'd change those green buttons to the bright orange color. I'd also have the keyboard black. But $200? Ouch.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Very cool! And  at the price. Wow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I really like this idea....I'd rather do this than buy a second reader...

Very cool

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it's nice, but not quite $200 nice!   Especially when you can get a similar look with a $20 skin & you don't have to ship your Kindle off.


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

At risk of voiding the warranty, I'm sure, one could disassemble and paint the parts, or with careful masking... I'd want gloss-metalic-black with chrome buttons and I'd need an artist to paint a classic GTO on the back


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

$200 to have a color?  Perhaps Amazon will offer colors in one of the kindle's future generations, much as Apple has with its ipods.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

No personal appeal here.  My KK Aurora is beautiful in her Velvet Jewel DG skin and for $14.99 very affordable which means that we can change her attire anytime we want without either of us leaving the house. lol


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it would be cool if Amazon would offer a black Kindle, matte black would be perfect. This would really help with the perceived contrast of the screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I want one in flaming red...the heck with contrast.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I want one in flaming red...the heck with contrast.
> 
> Betsy


You could buy your Kindle a bottle of nail polish...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You could buy your Kindle a bottle of nail polish...


This I like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But I'd have to find someone who can apply polish without smearing it.  

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't ask Susan, she'll just tell you that surely someone in your neighborhood could teach _you_ how to do it!


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hmm...that is nice to look at, but the price is just crazy! I'll stick to my affordable skins.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Tigress780 said:


> Hmm...that is nice to look at, but the price is just crazy! I'll stick to my affordable skins.


IA nice idea but way too expensive


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I want to put the pink one as the picture to the left of my posts!! 

For my real-life K2, though, I'm very happy with my DG Retro Pink Flowers skin.  My K2 is definitely pink, and it has flowers -- the one above doesn't have any flowers!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> I want to put the pink one as the picture to the left of my posts!!


Here you go Pink, I made an avatar for you...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here you go Pink, I made an avatar for you...


Great job with that Jason!

I don't know about that pink.... I just started reading Stephen King's UR so it's looking a little spooky to me!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Cagnes, I'm a wannabe graphic artist! =)


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't think it's $200 to paint it..the $200 includes the reader.  Scroll down..it says' Colorware INCLUDES the reader, cord, 1 year warranty...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Send In Mine (USA only) $199
Buy New (starting at) $475


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here you go Pink, I made an avatar for you...


Jason, thank you so much!!! I really really appreciate you doing that for me!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks great, PinkKindle!

As for the gazillion dollar custom painted Kindle, I'm a DIY kinda gal.  I'd probably end up buying the wrong spraypaint, though.  The kind that eats through plastic.

*shudders*


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You can have it bigger if you like, Harvey recently increased the size limit for avatars to 140x160 which is the size of the image I posted. If you want the bigger one, go to your profile page and where you set up your avatar click on the button next to *I have my own pic:* and then paste this link in there:
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb86/911jason/PinkKindle.png


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Well of course I want the bigger one -- that looks great!!   I saved it to my desktop the first time and chose "upload my pic" -- that was probably not the right way to do it.  

Thanks for getting me all fixed up!! I love it!! 

Patti


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Don't ask Susan, she'll just tell you that surely someone in your neighborhood could teach _you_ how to do it!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the $199 is a bit misleading.  When I played with the "brainstorm" link to choose my own colors I was charged (didn't end up buying!!!) $199 for the main color, $30 for the keys, $25 back bottom, $0 (oh joy) for the rest.  So, if I were to re-color the whole thing it would be a total of $254, not $199 for my own Kindle.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> Well of course I want the bigger one -- that looks great!!  I saved it to my desktop the first time and chose "upload my pic" -- that was probably not the right way to do it.
> 
> Thanks for getting me all fixed up!! I love it!!
> 
> Patti


You're welcome! =)



Susan in VA said:


>


Where ya been Susan, I expected this days ago!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Where ya been Susan, I expected this days ago!!!


 
This'll teach me to stay off KB for a couple of days.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

911jason said:


> Send In Mine (USA only) $199
> Buy New (starting at) $475


Oohh..I didn't see that! Though I thought the $199 was too low for the Kindle but thought since it seems to be for business promos you'd probably have to buy a certain qty. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice idea.... WAY TO EXPENSIVE.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

looks pretty neat


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I also thought this would be way, way too expensive, but then it's all relative.  To some an Oberon cover is completely ridiculous, but to others a collection of them is essential.  

My sales manager Dad used to always tell me everything has a price and is for sale at the right one.  Of course this became most apparent when he asked a SW jewelry store person, in San Francisco, how much the hand-carved Indian (their words) statue was.  Not for sale ever, we were told, as the owner had it custom made for his shop.  Well, the right price was decided and it flew home with us to Scottsdale where it still stands in my parent's house.

Moral of the story - the custom-painted kindles will be a huge success as there is a buyer of everything for sale.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You could buy your Kindle a bottle of nail polish...


or maybe just nail varnish on the keyboard might look sweet!


----------

